# Afaw Rock



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Has anyone done a write up on the AFAW ROCK? I would like to hear reviews on this rod. I have the BEACH and am thinking about another custom for the New Years.. Thanks in Advance..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Custom Again*

man I need your job ... J/K ... 

Dude we still haven't hooked up and fished together


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL Not really a big deal compared to some of the others on this board... I like 13 foot rods and buying OTS rods that size is slim pickings....


You read the report on the MD forum.. We need to get out there.. I want to try your Nitro..


p.s. I might buy the blank some time in FEB, but may not get it wrapped until MAR-APR. Christmas\B-Day Gift..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Ai*

yeah sounds like Teddy hammered them ... 

It will be after the first of the year before I can make a trip ... 

Your more than welcome to throw my Nitro Bro .... it feels sweet and awesome build by Mark ... highly recomd him ... buying a couple of sl20sh's and plan on putting one of them on it ... love those D's clickers ... 

I'm kinda sticking with 13 too .... K.I.S.S.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I've fished them both. Think Beach on 'roids...lol

The Rock is stiffer in all areas, but especially in the butt. If you are looking for a 10-12 nbait rod then take a good strong look at the Rock, you will not be disappointed. For 8nbait I would stick with the Beach, it's a little easier to cast.

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for the input Tommy. When will you be posting some youtube footage on your ROCK casting experience? I can't wait to see it! 

I was hoping to hear from people who average 130-150 yards (fishing distance)... Tommy you're an expert so it's kinda hard to gauge how user friendly the rod is. LOL :fishing:


----------



## fido dido (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi kmw,

We own some of e AFAW big beach rod ... All i can say that is e best surf casting rod i ever cast.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

I toss the BB and the Rock, unless you have a fetish for tossing 10+head you really don't need it. Me, I like the punishment.

I'm getting another one, real soft tip, but once it locks up you can try and break it. Great rod for rough seas or tossing big baits.


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

NEVER TOSSED THE ROCK, BUT STILL LEARNING TO LOAD THE BIG BEACH. BUT ONCE I GET A GOOD LOCK AND LOAD WITH IT, I CAN HIT THE PISS OUT OUT OF IT. IT SEEMS TO ALWAYS THROW THE SINKER/ BAIT VERY HIGH IN THE FRICKEN SKY, ESPECIALLY USING A FULL TOURNAMENT CAST. 

BRIAN:fishing:


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> Has anyone done a write up on the AFAW ROCK? I would like to hear reviews on this rod. I have the BEACH and am thinking about another custom for the New Years.. Thanks in Advance..


You have got to learn rod building - unless you are super rich to keep buying custom rods? 

I just ordered the 14' BB blank for my Winter project.

Sandcrab


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Far from rich.... I'm not sure building a rod will save me tons of money...

blank 300
guides 80-100
reel seat 15
thread .....

I might save 30-50 bucks...



Sandcrab said:


> You have got to learn rod building - unless you are super rich to keep buying custom rods?
> 
> I just ordered the 14' BB blank for my Winter project.
> 
> Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*It's not about the money...*



kmw21230 said:


> Far from rich.... I'm not sure building a rod will save me tons of money...
> 
> blank 300
> guides 80-100
> ...


You don't need anything fancy - I use wooden "V" blocks for building rods... 

...and add another $150 on top of that for the conventional reel... 

Sandcrab


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

the real value in rod building is getting all the parts a little at a time and picking a good moment to snag your blank...

Spending 500-600 on custom AFAW rods is tough to take a hit on but if you gradually accumulate guides, cork, thread etc and plan for $300 on a blank your wife aint all that much wiser that you just "got" a $600 rod.

At least that's why I do it, and its fun too. Built about 50 rods in the last year and started in March. Fly, Surf, LTJ, you name it, lots of rebuilds of my favorites too.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Who want's to throw 10oz? I know i don't!  I was fishing today with a number of rods. One being my Beach. I love the way that rod cast, but when i quickly realized 8 wasn't holding I tried 10. That's when i notice the performance drop. The rod is rated at 6-8oz. I was throwing 10& spot head\bunker chunk so that was easly 12oz.. Way over the rating so I didn't expect it to perform well... It just let's me know if the water's rough (really Rough) my AFAW beach may not be the best choice.. AFAW Beach maybe!




Charkbait said:


> I toss the BB and the Rock, unless you have a fetish for tossing 10+head you really don't need it. Me, I like the punishment.
> 
> I'm getting another one, real soft tip, but once it locks up you can try and break it. Great rod for rough seas or tossing big baits.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

rock and big beach were good for 16+head on the 21st in the snotty wash. BB is too long for that weight but tossed it without a whimper...it was me doing the whimpering. Not too bad all things considered though, the OM's I have put a hurt on me with that weight but the AFAW's are "just right".


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't understand why anyone would try to fish if they have to use that much weight to hold. I saw a buddy once on a pier I was fishing years ago put two 8oz weights and a huge mullet head on to try to fish(the tide was really ripping and I had already put my gear away to weight till it slowed) of course it didn't work but all I could do is just laugh when he got tangle on the pier and broke off. If throwing uptide with 8oz won't hold than nothing will and if you have that much weight the fish will let go as soon as they feel it on the line. Maybe I'm wrong but I don't like tangled lines and loosing gear to breakoffs because the tide is ripping hard. I would prefer to weight for it to slow and go back to fishing or weight till the next day when it's calmer. 

CB


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

have fun watchin there curtis, to tell you the truth out east here 8oz just gets you started much of the time depending on your loaction.


----------

